# software that would work with multiple fulfillment sites



## Androcles (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi there! Hoping someone could tell me if there is a graphic design software out there that would allow me to design a shirt(using png preferably)and upload that same file to cafepress,printfection,etc etc instead of designing the same idea over and over again for each fulfillment site? I see there are plenty of good free ones out there,but I prefer to not have to be online to use the software while creating a design. I don't mind paying for a good product!


----------



## tshirt4you (Oct 13, 2008)

Any decent graphics program can make a png file. Cafepress, Zazzle and Spreadshirt all accept png's. All you have to take care off is that the resolution is big enough for printing.

Gimp, photoshop or paint shop pro are three options. Gimp is free. Just google it.


----------



## Androcles (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you,that'll help narrow down my search


----------

